# Applet aus einer Klasse starten 2



## andre666 (29. Nov 2006)

Hi, 

ich möchte ein Applet aus einer Treiberklasse, also einer normalen Java-Klasse starten. 
ich dachte mir das ungefähr so: 

Quelltext des Treibers: 


```
public class Treiber { 

   public static void main(String[] args) { 
      App a=new App(); 

   } 

}
```

Quelltext des Applets: 


```
import java.applet.Applet; 
import java.awt.Graphics; 

public class App extends Applet{ 

    public void paint( Graphics g ) 
     { 
       g.drawString( "Hallo Welt!", 50, 25 ); 
     } 

}
```

Ich starte also den Treiber als Java-Application und der soll dann das Applet starten. 
Das Applet soll aber nicht in einen Frame eingebunden werden.
Funktioniert so aber nicht, kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## Roar (29. Nov 2006)

andre666 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Applet soll aber nicht in einen Frame eingebunden werden.


was denn dann... :?:

> Funktioniert so aber nicht, kann mir da jemand helfen ?
doch klar, funktinoiert so, hast aber noch immer nich gesagt was anders sein soll ???:L


----------



## andre666 (29. Nov 2006)

Also wenn ich die Treiberklasse als Java-Application starte, tut sich nichts. Es öffnet sich kein Applet und ich sehe kein "Hallo Welt".


----------



## Roar (29. Nov 2006)

was sollte sich auch öffnen, du instantiierst deine applet klasse mehr machst du auch nicht. wenn du willst dass dein applet angezeigt wird, musst du es auch irgendwo anzeigen


----------



## AlArenal (29. Nov 2006)

Was sollte ein Applet in einer Java-Anwendung zu suchen haben? Applets sind gedacht direkt in Browserfenstern zu laufen und zu Testzwecken im Appletviewer. Wenn sie vernünftig entwickelt wurden, kann man sie einfach dazu bringen sowohl als Anwendung als auch als Applet zu laufen. Aber wozu sollte man ein Applet in einer Anwendung starten?


----------



## andre666 (29. Nov 2006)

Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen, ich hab schon Applets entwickelt und die (mit Eclipse) einfach als Applet gestartet.
Dann ging halt ein Fenster auf und zeigte an, was ich wollte.
Aber wie ich denn gleichen Effekt mit der Treiberklasse erzielen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## AlArenal (29. Nov 2006)

Ich kann dir auch nciht folgen, weil du uns nicht sagst was das soll. Klar kannst du Applets in Eclipse oder JBUilder oder NetBeans starten. Das soll einem einfach etwas Arbeit abnehmen, damit man nicht den Zwischenschritt machen muss das Ding zu deployen und über eine HTML-Seite im Browser anzuzeigen.

Nur wozu zum Geier sollte man das in einer Anwendung ein Applet anzeigen? Reicht dir der existierende AppletViewer (und dessen Pendanten in den Entwicklungsumgebungen) nicht?


----------



## Roar (29. Nov 2006)

andre666 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann dir leider nicht folgen, ich hab schon Applets entwickelt und die (mit Eclipse) einfach als Applet gestartet.
> Dann ging halt ein Fenster auf und zeigte an, was ich wollte.


ja, das hat auch irgendjemand programmiert und geschieht nicht durch wunder :roll:


> Aber wie ich denn gleichen Effekt mit der Treiberklasse erzielen kann, weiß ich nicht.


 indem du java klarmachst dass es ein fenster öffnen soll und dein applet darin darstellen soll (ein Applet ist auch ein Panel)


----------



## andre666 (29. Nov 2006)

Nun ja, ich glaub, ich muss mich noch mal etwas ausführlicher mit dieser Materie auseinandersetzen.


----------

